
Rural Kansas is dying. I drove 1,800 miles to find out why - Tomte
https://newfoodeconomy.org/rural-kansas-depopulation-commodity-agriculture/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
======
BenjiWiebe
Rural Kansan here. There are rural communities that aren't dying. Locally,
there are a lot of non-farm small businesses. Also, minor nitpick, you don't
have to go to the expense and work of switching to organic to go chemical
free. Also, it's difficult to find a market for organic. Not a lot of foodies
around here.

------
jsnell
Discussion from last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16962564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16962564)

------
RickJWagner
This is not a bad thing. Sometimes people worry about overpopulation, and
overcrowding. A quick drive through a rural state will confirm that there are
reserves available, waiting for the right time.

Also, as more and more work can be done remotely these places may enjoy a
resurgence. It's hard to beat the low cost,low-stress pace once you've
experienced it.

